# Solve this enigma!



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Everyone please help!
Here is my case;
matric=700/850
fsc=844/1100
mcat=680/1100
uhs aggregate=70%

guide me where does i stands,where are more chances for me likely to get in lahore n islamabad,is there any chance for me in fmh,sheikh zayed,lmdc and shalamar???
Please anyone clearify as there are few days left to apply in many private medical colleges!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

........


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Any one?


----------



## Agha (May 20, 2010)

lite_lord said:


> Any one?


Hey Salaam.
Bro u can try in different institutes, specifically private.
or the very nxt option is to try in khi... like ziauddin or baqai medical college..
Otherwise improve and try again nxt year for Govt: institutes of Punjab..
Thanks ..
Do update


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Agha said:


> Hey Salaam.
> Bro u can try in different institutes, specifically private.
> or the very nxt option is to try in khi... like ziauddin or baqai medical college..
> Otherwise improve and try again nxt year for Govt: institutes of Punjab..
> ...


no i can't repeat,i hope to get in somewhere at private...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You probably would have gotten more replies if you had used a more informative thread title for your post. 

Please read our general forum rules. You can find a link in my signature.

Thanks.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you!
I have read it all,sorry for that i couldn't early on,yeah you have the right to dismiss this thread.


----------



## Samiya (Oct 10, 2009)

People with aggregates less than 77% can't apply for admission in government medical colleges. Check UHS website. You should apply in private ones.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Samiya said:


> People with aggregates less than 77% can't apply for admission in government medical colleges. Check UHS website. You should apply in private ones.


 
i know it alredy,but here we are talking of private institutions and govt. incase if i am going to repeat...!#roll


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> Everyone please help!
> Here is my case;
> matric=700/850
> fsc=844/1100
> ...


im in the same situation! do tell me if you get something useful!#yes


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Something useful is that do apply everywhere...


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Apply everywhere, Best options you have in my opinion are 
ISLAM MEDICAL COLLEGE,SIALKOT(new one so u stand a better chance)
LMDC(Might take donation)
Shalamar
Sharif medical and dental college
Wah medical College etc
Hopefully you will get in somewhere.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

mubashir888 said:


> Apply everywhere, Best options you have in my opinion are
> ISLAM MEDICAL COLLEGE,SIALKOT(new one so u stand a better chance)
> LMDC(Might take donation)
> Shalamar
> ...


Good to see you back! best of luck for the proff


----------



## nosajnosaj (Oct 19, 2011)

You are left with two options give a try next year or choose a private institute instead.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> Good to see you back! best of luck for the proff


Thanks man


----------

